# Back Protector/Hydration Pack



## oKayH (May 25, 2013)

I am seeking a back protector/small hydration pack aimed at general all day riding and the E word. I believe I saw on PinkBike that A* had some EWS riders testing, but I don't see anything on their website. Has any company brought this to market?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought evoc made one.

Bike - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah evoc have for a good while. I have a FR trail, its quite big, whether thats a good or bad I guess depends on what size you are after. I tend not to use it on hot days, but for all day it has plenty of space for grub and a jacket etc.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stuart B said:


> yeah evoc have for a good while. I have a FR trail, its quite big, whether thats a good or bad I guess depends on what size you are after. I tend not to use it on hot days, but for all day it has plenty of space for grub and a jacket etc.


I bought a FR trail blackline it freakin huge! I beautifull pack pack but way to big for normal rides. I wanted the 16L enduro coukld not get one so went with osprey 15L enduro pack. Love it so much has good cooling a a sort of has a back protector sort of...


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

If your bladder has air or water in it I guarantee it will provide good back protection.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

top of my head is poc vpd spine 16L. it doesn't come with a bladder though.

anyone ever used a camelbak 3L bladder on this pack?

I'm looking at replacing my MULE NV with a pack with a smaller pack... still thinking of whether i'd go for POC or Lobo


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Evoc is good. I use it for longer trail rides and when I need to carry extra stuff. (Much the same as my Camel mule) I don't use it for dh although the spine protection would be helpful... it's just too big for park riding


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Camelback's new KUDU series comes with integrated back protectors also and don't look as big and rectangular as the EVOC packs. They also come in two sizes 12L and 18L.

KUDU 18


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm close to ordering one of these. 
DBX 3.0 Cargo Backpack - Hydration Packs - Hydration | Leatt® | Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear


----------



## Gandharv (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey,
Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried any of the solar hydration backpacks? Like an ECEEN (http://www.amazon.com/Backpack-Charging-Smartphones-10000mAh-Waterproof/dp/B00NFD3DBC) or Lumos backpack (www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VWIV40O)? They are usually larger (can carry 3L), but useful for slightly longer journeys.

On that note, do you guys use hydration backpacks just for mountain biking or do you use them on smaller tours (Sub-200kms) as well?

Thanks
Gandharv


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Bumping this thread to the top: can anyone comment on the Camelback Kudu?


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Have yet to see one in person.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

The Camelbak Kudu is a terrific pack. My son has the 18L version. Holds a ton of stuff, great hip belt, comfortable, cool, light, back protector. I would get one but already have a Mule NV and I don't do the all-day gnarly rides as much as he does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

